# Which Las Vegas Timeshare Should I Choose?



## Michael (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the choice between the following resorts:

1) HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip
2) HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton
3) Grandview
4) Wyndham Grand Desert
5) Summer Bay
6) Shell Vacation Club at Desert Rose

Which would you pick and why?  Which has the best proximity to the Las Vegas Strip?  Which has the nicest accomodations?

- Michael


----------



## Dori (Sep 8, 2009)

I would choose either Wyndham Grand Desert (we have stayed there and liked it very much) or Summer Bay.  We are going to Summer Bay in October, and looking forward to seeing the new location.  We stayed at the old Summer Bay some years ago and it was dreadful, but the new one is supposed to be great.

Your other choices are too far from the main strip for me.

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 8, 2009)

Michael said:


> I have the choice between the following resorts:
> 
> 1) HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip
> 2) HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton
> ...





Personally, I'd go with the HGVC on the strip. This is very much a destination resort with a very nice pool area, pool bar/restaurant, very nice conveinence store with deli, room service, spa, valet et..... The biggest issue most people have is that it's at the far end of the strip. North of Circus Circus but south of the Sahara. However, none of the resorts you have listed are even on LV Blv.

You can view our photo album of the resort by clicking the picture or by clicking the link at the bottom of my signature and then clicking on the HGVC album.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 8, 2009)

We stayed at the Desert Rose nearly two years ago, primarily as we wanted to be just off the strip, in a resort type facility and not in a hotel high rise.  It's located near the Tropicanna and across the street from the MGM Grand.  Nice place with large suites nicely appointed but not overly luxurious.   Being in town, the grounds are rather compact.  The lobby and lounge area were being renovated at the time, and created some inconvenience.....but we were out and about most of the time anyway.   The acid test is always, would we go back....yes!


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dori said:


> I would choose either Wyndham Grand Desert (we have stayed there and liked it very much) or Summer Bay.  We are going to Summer Bay in October, and looking forward to seeing the new location.  We stayed at the old Summer Bay some years ago and it was dreadful, but the new one is supposed to be great.
> 
> Your other choices are too far from the main strip for me.
> 
> Dori



There is still ongoing construction at Summer Bay, but we weren't at the resort all that much during the day so it really wasn't an issue with us.  If you can manage stairs, you might want to consider a 2nd or 3rd floor unit.  We were on the ground floor and the air conditioner compressors were next to our outdoor patio.  They were noisy, but only an issue when sitting on the patio.  However in October, they may not be running continously like there were in August.  The place as an old condo complex.  Most of the units have been renovated, and are well furnished.  You probably won't get a big "WOW", but the place is nice enough.

Summer Bay is one block from the Strip and they do have periodic shuttles to a couple casinos on the Stip.  If you don't mind walking, it is about a 15 minute walk to the Strip and a monorail stop.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 8, 2009)

We've stayed at the Grandview several times.  I think they list it as on the strip, but while it is on Las Vegas Blvd it is about 7 miles south of Mandalay Bay.  If you don't have a car or if you want to stay in the middle of the strip it would not be a good choice.

The attraction of the Grandview is that it is continually available as an RCI Extra Vacation, usually at less that $300 for a week in a one bedroom unit.  The units are nice and for that price it is hard for us to pass up.  Since we normally drive to Las Vegas we have a car making the southern location less important to us.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 8, 2009)

My vote is for the HGVC on the Strip.  The location is about as good as you're going to get if staying in a TS and the accommodations, hospitality, and service are all first rate.

One more thing to consider: you'd be located within a short walking distance of the Las Vegas Monorail, which is a great (and free) way to get around the Strip without having to rent a car or take taxis all week.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 8, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> One more thing to consider: you'd be located within a short walking distance of the Las Vegas Monorail, which is a great (and free) way to get around the Strip without having to rent a car or take taxis all week.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Is a Monorail pass a perk with your room ? ( i mean Suite)



> *So many ways to ride...*
> 
> We offer several ticket types to suit your travel needs. Start your journey at any of the seven Monorail stations. Hop off at any station and let the adventure begin!
> 
> ...


 
http://www.lvmonorail.com/buy_tickets/ticket_info/


----------



## deejay (Sep 8, 2009)

*HGVC Strip*

No Question--Best location among your choices would be the HGVC Strip. If the HGVC Flamingo becomes available, take that one for its convenient location.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 8, 2009)

I've stayed at all of the resorts you mention, except for Summer Bay, before we moved here.  I enjoyed each one and wouldn't mind staying at any one of them again. From the pictures I've seen of Summer Bay, it looks really nice and spacious.

Both the HGVC's are near the monorail. You could easily walk to the MGM Grand, Mandalay Bay, and surrounding area from Desert Rose. Wyndham and Summer Bay have shuttles so you could possibly do without a car. The Grandview is the only one where you would really need to have a car, but having a car could be a good thing depending on what you want to see and do.  I do like the Grandview's location next to the South Point casino & it's close proximity to the new M Resort in Henderson.

Personally, I think one could be happy with any of those choices. Hope you have a great visit to Las Vegas.


----------



## Jon77 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Las Vegas Map*

Here is a link to the Las Vegas Monorail System Map in pdf format.  It is a 3D map showing the monorail route and the 7 monorail stations on the route and their location relative to hotels and even some timeshares.  All 3 of the HGVC timeshares are shown on this map so you can get a good idea of where they are relative to strip hotels and the monorail.    

http://www.lvmonorail.com/ride/map/docs/Monorail-3Dmap-2008.pdf

Jon


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 9, 2009)

We own HGVC LV Hilton & Flamingo and Summer Bay.  I've stayed at all three HGVC's in Vegas and have twice toured the new Summer Bay location.  A few thoughts:

1) BUY RESALE.  You will save pleanty.

2) Many of those you cite are in RCI, meaning you can exchange into them through the RCI system...usually pretty easily.

3) With HGVC it doesn't really matter which Vegas property you own, or for that matter any HGVC developed property.  Most people use their HGVC points to stay at any HGVC.   Many others report they have exchanged into HGVC using a non-HGVC property via RCi without issue.

4)  Our Summer Bay week was purchased resale and had already been converted into RCI Points.   With the points the existing week already had banked and additional points it generates, I've stayed several nights in HGVC LV Hilton, Ft. Lauderdale Beach resort & San Clemente Inn where I'm at this week.   I've also got a trip booked in March at the Sheerwater in Kaui...all of these using RCI points generated by Summer Bay Desert Club week.

5) HGVC points has let us stay at HGVC properties in Vegas, Wakiki, Waikoloa, Orland0 (I-Drive) and even exchanged once into a Wyndam in Memphis (I think).

I've heard reported that the walls are very thin at Grandview and it's very far down the road (miles) south of what is considered the strip.  
 

Nicest of the Vegas ones I've been in are the HGVC's...with Flamingo having best location and recently refurbished, Strip is nice and newer, and LV Hilton great for conventions, being very close to the convention center.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 9, 2009)

Unless something has changed recently the monorail is not free. It's not really that close to the HGVC LV Strip as far as I'm concerned. There is a monorail stop near the HGVC "Hilton" location and I suspect it's not a long walk from the Flamingo location but, it's never been a free ride. 

The LV Strip location has both a Duece bus stop and LV Strip Trolley stop right in front of the building. To get to the monorail you'll walk 1/2 city block north, cross LV Blv and enter the Sahara, then have to walk through the Sahara to the back of the property on Paradise (full city block) to get to the monorail station. Both the Duece and the LV Strip Trolley are less expensive than the monorail. The Duece use to have an all day ride pass for around $5 but, I haven't checked pricing lately.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Location vs Resort*



Michael said:


> I have the choice between the following resorts:
> 
> 1) HGVC on the Las Vegas Strip
> 2) HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton
> ...



Of those listed I'd pick Grand Desert #1 for location closest to what we tend to want to do - center of the strip activities as well as a great resort. The Hilton LV Strip gets the nod as best resort of the group but it's too far away from things to get the overall number 1 from us. Summer bay is much nicer now then before the move but still rather plain (its a converted apartment complex & it shows). Desert Rose is on a questionable area and Grandview is really another whole zip code - fine if you like that but not part of the strip. The LV Hilton seems off the beaten path as well, not a favorite for us. 

So top three Grand Desert, Hilton strip & Summer Bay.  The top two are a big step up in accommodations from # 3.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 9, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> 1) BUY RESALE. You will save pleanty.
> 
> 2) Many of those you cite are in RCI, meaning you can exchange into them through the RCI system...usually pretty easily.


 
I interpreted the original question as which one to exchange into not a purchase question


----------



## gorevs9 (Sep 9, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> The Duece use to have an all day ride pass for around $5 but, I haven't checked pricing lately.


A 24 hour pass is $7.00; single ride is $3.00.  There is also a 3-day pass for $15.  This also gives you access to the other local buses.

IMO, if you only have to travel a few blocks on the Strip, the Deuce is really not worth the effort (unless you have physical limitations to walking).  My wife and I walked the Strip several times, mostly between the Venetian and Planet Hollywood (about a mile).  Fortunately the temps were only in the 90s, but there were plenty of frozen margaritas available along the way .
I was planning on taking the Deuce back from a show at the Luxor, but my wife had a drink which wasn't allowed on the bus.  Traffic was so bad that we basically walked the distance quicker than the bus anyway.  Great way to burn those calories.

I wanted to take the monorail once, but after trying to wind my way through a casino to find the monorail stop, I figured I was better off just walked along the Strip instead.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 9, 2009)

Unfortunately the HGVC/Flamingo is not one of your choices as it has the best location by far. We have stayed there several times. Of the ones on your list, I would choose the Wyndham Grand Desert. We spent a week there in a 2BR unit in 2007. The Wyndham is very nice and has the best location of the ones you listed. It is not on the strip but is closer to the mid-strip than the others. The HGVC/Strip is too far north for me. The Wyndham has a free shuttle to Harrah's on the mid-strip.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 11, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Of the ones on your list, I would choose the Wyndham Grand Desert.


If the OP is coming in the next few weeks, I wouldn't recommend the Wyndham.  I was down at Planet Hollywood last night and Harmon St. is all torn up from in front of Wyndham all the way to the Strip. I'm not sure exactly what they are doing, it looked like maybe some sewer pipes were being installed. Traffic through that area wasn't pleasant and trying to walk in the area would be difficult, too.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 12, 2009)

Karen G said:


> If the OP is coming in the next few weeks, I wouldn't recommend the Wyndham.  I was down at Planet Hollywood last night and Harmon St. is all torn up from in front of Wyndham all the way to the Strip. I'm not sure exactly what they are doing, it looked like maybe some sewer pipes were being installed. Traffic through that area wasn't pleasant and trying to walk in the area would be difficult, too.



I didn't know that. If that is the case then my next choice would probably be the HGVC/Strip.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would avoid the use of the Deuce system if possible due to very bad traffic on las vegas blvd.  It took about 1 hour on the bus to get from Paris hotel/casino to the freemont street in Downtown.  On the way back, after squeeze into a pack bus (luckily found seats on upper deck of the bus), it took more than 1/2 from freement st to wynn casino. Then we were told anyone who need to stop between wynn and MGM need to get off the bus and wait for the next bus given the parking lot situation traffic on las vegas blvd. Luckily for us, that bus became express bus by using the highway and then made stops in front of excalibur within 10 min drive. it was a short walk from there to MGM.
The other time we had to take a taxi back from stratosphere after dinner because of crowed bus.  
so don't rely on the bus system.  if you stayed off strip, probably should consider a car for convenience.


----------



## rdober (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm at Summer Bay right now. There is construction in the front of the facility due to the construction of a new clubhouse but it's no big deal. I have car and its very easy to get to the strip via Koval going to either Flamingo or Warm Springs. Been driving all over and haven't ran into any trafiic problems to the places I've been going to. Unit is great overlooking pool in building 16. They have a shuttle servce and it seems like they have alot of scheduled departures to hotels and stores. Not using it though so can't speak about realiablity. It's not the strip but its close. With a car this place is great getting in and out to places fast. Told construction should be completed by end of year. Currently waitng on permits.


----------



## Dori (Sep 12, 2009)

We will be there next month and can't wait to see the new digs.  We had stayed at the old Summer Bay location and it was terrible!  I have heard very good things about the new location.

Would Building 16 be a good location to request?

Dori


----------



## rdober (Sep 14, 2009)

It all depends. It is one of the buildings in the back of the complex. The complex is pretty big. I have a car so I drive right up to the building. I requested a 2nd floor facing a pool. This was one a the few available for this request. If you don't have car it would be a long walk back to the building from the front. They will shuttle you to your building in golf carts. If you don't have a car it would be a long walk if you didn't want to wait for cart. I'm very pleased with this selection. When you arrive just ask the girl for a layout picture and start asking what's available in the building you think you might like from what you see on the complex map. That's what I did. Once the club house building is finishing this place will really be something. If you can get there early on day of arrival and put in your request. They found mind and called me in about 2 hours that it was now ready for check in.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 14, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> I interpreted the original question as which one to exchange into not a purchase question



While I didn't get that was the OP's question, I did want to pass on the knowledge that you don't necessarily need to own HGVC to get into HGVC.   What I left out is RCI & HGVC do have a 1:4 rule, where you only get to exchange into an HGVC property once every four years.  

Fortunately that applies per property, not per city...and of course is subject to available inventory.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a monorail stop at The Las Vegas Hilton and at The Flamingo.  The monorail is very convenient.  There is a trolley stop right by HGVC on the strip. I have no problems with any of the HGVC resorts in Las Vegas.


----------

